# Lake Ashtabula



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have any info on how access to Lake Ashtabula is? Any info on where to get on the lake and how the lake itself is would be great. Thinking about heading there this weekend for a day. Thanks for any help guys


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Pretty much snowmobile only. I saw about 4 pickups on the west side by the creek on Saturday, but they looked like they were taking turns getting stuck.

Had pretty much the entire lake to myself, caught a few perch and small eyes. 12-18 feet, small minnows or spikes. I'll probably be down there again this Saturday. Good luck.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Ok so what you're saying is unless I have a snowmobile or feel like walking there isnt much hope for a 4x4 pickup on the lake? Any hope that a trail will be plowed?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

This is just what I've observed at Kelly's crossing, you may want to hit Sundstroms or some of the other access points. I've never really seen any plowed trails on this lake, it's pretty much 4x4 at your own risk, don't forget the shovel! 

Are you going by yourself? If so, I have room on the sled for one more if your interested send me a PM.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey thanks for the offer HUNTNFISHND but I'll be with 3-4 other people so I can't take you up on it. We'll see what happens this weekend. will let you know how it goes


----------

